# Natural T3 Levels????



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 20, 2005)

How many mcg of T3 would be equal to what a normal person would have? I am considering 50mcg of T3 to aid in my cutting efforts. I know from prior blood tests that my thyroid levels are on the lower end of the normal range that seems to vary quite a bit. I am looking to put myself on the higher end of normal to give me one of those super fast metabolims God didn't bless me with. What I don't want to do is get it going to a point where I burn LBM.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 20, 2005)

It varies considerably per individual, but 25 mcg is generally considered to be replacement therapy ,and 50 mcg will help you lose fat and shouldn't eat your LBM if you manage your diet and exercise appropriately. Personally, I won't use T3 without gear, but if I was going to I would use 50 mcg.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Keep in mind that by taking T3, you will supress your TSH which as a result will cause your thyroid to put out less T4 and T3 (techinically T4 is broke down to T3).  While this will not happen overnight, it wil happen which is why people with normal thyroid's cycle T3 and taper up and then taper down.  If you already have low end of normal thyroid levels, T3 may and most likely will  cause your natural thyroid levels to drop even more and you may have even more trouble cutting.  Plus when you stop taking the T3, get ready for weight gain as you may have shut your thyroid down completely.  Personally I would say you would be better off taking supplements to boost your thyroid, such as Thyrox T3,  or even go for an ECA stack plus the thyroid supplement.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 20, 2005)

I cannot do ECA because it raises my blood pressure more then I am willing to deal with, and I can't stand the pounding heart all day long and the jitters. So that is why I am swaying towards using the Cytomel that I have. I was going to save it for use on cycle, but I promised myself I wouldn't use gear again until I was single digit bodyfat. I think I will have better cycle results and less sides if I wait until I am leaner. My biggest side is the high blood pressure, and I never had that until I let my BF get over 15%.

Anyways I have about 3 weeks of Tricana from Omega. Maybe running that for a few weeks would be better suited for me while not on a AAS?


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 20, 2005)

Alright, I've seen people talking about T3 and ECA stacks....someone educate me just a little please...from what I've just seen T3 messes with ur thyroid to increase ur metabolism??? What are ECA stacks? and are any of these legal??


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

I haven't done enough research on Tricana to know if it better to use it when not on a AAS.  With that said, from the research I have done on Tricana in theory it should help with cutting and not affect TSH levels or thyroid output.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Alright, I've seen people talking about T3 and ECA stacks....someone educate me just a little please...from what I've just seen T3 messes with ur thyroid to increase ur metabolism??? What are ECA stacks? and are any of these legal??



ECA stacks=Ephedrine+caffine+asprin.  Result-stimulants ("speed") for your metabolism.  Side-effects-rapid heart rate, jitters, elevated blood pressure, can cause increased levels of thyroid hormones (T4 and T3).  These are currently legal.

T3=cytomel- a prescription drug- synthetic T3 thyroid hormone.  T3 will in effect cause your metabolism to speed up.  In a person who has an underactive thyroid, taking T3 just brings them to a normal level of hormone.  However T3 has a short half life and tends to be used for short term dosing.  By taking T3 your body senses an elevated level of T3 and stops or decreases production of TSH (Thyroid stimulating hormone).  Decreased TSH results in the thyoid producing less T4 and less T3 (referred to thyroid shutdown).  In a normal person, the decreased thyroid output is reversable if the person has not been taking the T3 for extended periods of time (extended time being 6 months or more).  T3 (cytomel) is a prescription drug and therefore only legal if obtained with a valid prescription from a doctor.  

There is also supplements called T3, Thyrox, Thyromel , Thyro-lean, etc but they are bascially just thyroid support supplements and are legal.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2005)

There is no reason to use triacana if you have T3 available, IMO.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 21, 2005)

I would use the Tricana just to get rid of it...I have enough cytomel it will last many many cycles.


----------



## topolo (Nov 21, 2005)

triacana works great


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 21, 2005)

I used it or maybe a week and decided to do something else so I dropped it to bulk....obviously not well thought out....Topolo do you think with a clean diet and moderate cardio 3 weeks of Tricana is worth some decent results? I have next to zero experience with it.


----------



## topolo (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, I do


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 23, 2005)

probably next week I will start running the Tricana and we'll see....gotta wait until after turkey day because I am not holding back tomorrow.


----------

